# Pickup Cover Soldering?



## coyoteblue (Feb 8, 2006)

I recently bought some Fender Hot Noiseless pickups for my strat and before I installed them I took off the pickup cover on the neck pup. It didn't just slip off so I forced it a bit, and now that the pickups are installed, with the cover one, the neck pickup sounds boomy and a bit lifeless. This is when I came across the idea/fact that covers on these pickups are soldered to the actual pickup and that breaking the connection may be responsible for the weak sound. In other single coil pickups I've used, the covers just slipped off.

So my questions are, before I take the pickup out: is the soldering info found on the web true for these pickups, and is it a simple affair to resolder, or should I take my guitar in to a tech. Any advice/directions is appreciated.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Resoldering pickup (PU) covers can be a pain as the pickup acts as a big heatsink. You need a fairly powerful soldering iron and you need to heat the PU fast and do the soldering fast.

Wait for others to comment on your specific pickup. I'm only used to doing regular sized humbuckers.
I'm not so sure that breaking the connection is possibly responsible for the weak , lifeless sound.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

it has a metal cover? Metal covers are supposed to add a bit of capacitance, but weak sound? I'd look to see if you damaged something else. Or maybe try raising the pickup up?


----------



## coyoteblue (Feb 8, 2006)

Could be a bad solder joint on the pot, I suppose.


----------

